# black spot on tongue



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

No, this is not a fault. Lots of Goldens have them. My Honey has two black spots, and my breeder told me that her father, who is both an American and a Canadian Champion, also had black spots.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is one of the most common reasons why new golden puppy owners bring their puppy to the vets. On this board, we call these spots "treat spots" because that is where you put the treat. 

Usually your heavily pigmented dogs, will have the "treat spots". Heavily pigmented is a good thing in the show ring.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope, not a fault. The only complaint I have heard about it in terms of showing is that occasionally a judge who is not super knowledgeable about the breed may think the dog's nose has been blackened if the spot is near the tip of the tongue. Nose black is prohibited in the ring (and my handler does not use it) but apparently some do, and the dogs will sometimes lick their nose and it stains the tongue temporarily.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dogs with treat spots are extra special and there are no faults at all with them because of that. It means they have great pigment!


----------

